

Simple Macbook Dock - stevederico
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOKu9uwdwZI&feature=player_embedded

======
qq66
Out of curiosity, why doesn't Apple sell docking stations? It is my favorite
accessory for my Dell and IBM laptops.

------
unfair
The video claims you don't have to make any settings changes. The first
question that springs to mind as a PC user with a computer hooked to a 40" TV
- does Mac automatically adjust your resolution and overscanning properly when
you plug it into a TV?

If so this seems like a cool little device

~~~
redmage
Yep, it does. Usually OSX gets everything right immediately after connecting
my MBP to a TV, although sometimes (rarely, in my experience) it needs
adjustment, but that only takes a couple of clicks.

I'd love to get one Henge Dock, but it seems they're only available for
Unibody Macbooks. :(

~~~
zacharypinter
This may be obvious, but they rely on all the needed ports being on the same
side. On my non-unibody Macbook pro, power is on the left side and video is on
the right side.

Also, I suspect a mini display port is much easier to snap into place than a
DVI port.

------
stevederico
<http://hengedocks.com/> Just ordered one. Looks like my media center dock
problem is solved.

------
westi
Neat.

But I would much rather have a docking station which let me still use the
MacBook screen so as to run a Dual Screen setup

